# Lincoln Trail



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the second series

1,2,5,6,7,9,13,14,17

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,5,6,7,9,13,14,17

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby to the last series

1,2,5,7,9,13,14,17

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,6,10,15,16,19,20,24,26,31,35,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,54,56,60

29 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st - #1 Moon H/Joe Harp O/Paul Brundige
2nd-#17 Riot O/H Tom Rogers
3rd- #5 Eddie O/H Dennis Bath
4th- #14 Hammer O/H Brady Collins

RJ- #2 Whopper H/Adam Bally O/Ken Neil
Jams- 6,7,9,13

Congrats to All!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats paul and joe!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats to Tom Rogers and Riot on your 2nd place.
What are you doing this far south?
Congrats to Brady Collins and Hammer on your 4th place.
Gregg


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to Paul and Joe on Moon's win!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

2,6,10,15,16,19,24,31,35,37,38,41,48,50,51,56,60

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

2,15,31,35,37,48,51,56

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

3,7,8,10,16,20,22,25,27,29,31,32,33,34,35,38,39,41,
42,44,49

21 total


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Brenda, thanks for the updates. Anything on the Q?


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> Congrats to Tom Rogers and Riot on your 2nd place.
> What are you doing this far south?
> Congrats to Brady Collins and Hammer on your 4th place.
> Gregg


Thanks Gregg. I heard KY was nice this time of year and it is!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

1st-#21 Jewel O/H Jeff Turner
2nd-#24 Rinny O/H Martha Blank
3rd-#25 Betty H/Andy Attar O/Glenn Bydwell
4th-#18 Rex H/Joe Harp O/Brent Mcdowell

RJ-#16 Scout O/H Brooks Gibson
Jam- 5

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the Waterblind

3,8,16,20,22,27,29,31,32,34,35,38,39,41,42,44

16 total


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open- sketchy results, but here they are:
1st- tray lawrence
2nd- elvis woodson (attar)
3rd- dave ward
4th- joe harp
Rj- emme woodson (attar)
Jam- diesel king (attar); keeper woodson (attar and owner)

Another great weekend for andy! Four finishers! Congrats to elvis on the 2nd!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

With what dog Tray won?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Am:

1)Sweet/Linda Bogusky
2)Andy Whitely
3)Don Brawley
4)Charlie Hines
RJ Gauge Bruce Ahlers

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Andy and Lucy!!!!!and everyone else that placed!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to trey on open.win and linda bogusky for am. win and to my friend Andy Whitely for am second. Way to go crew!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Gauge and Bruce!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, Andy and Lu!!! 2nd in the AM!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bait said:


> Congrats, Andy and Lu!!! 2nd in the AM!!!!!


2nd that!!  .........here we go!!!

Judy


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> 2nd that!!  .........here we go!!!
> 
> Judy


Congrats to Andy and Lucy! 

Woohoo!!! Way to go!

Michelle & Dixie Darlin


----------

